# JAMA report on chipper accidents



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 19, 2007)

http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/293/4/418

The article is a statistical review of accidents and fatalities.

Some of the interesting points are that there were on average 
3 deaths per year
204 injuries per year
34% had less then a year working
25% lost more the 1 months work
 Deaths among Hispanic workers accounted for 8.6% of all occupational fatalities in 1992 and 15.2% in 2002

From reading the report, it seems that training and maintenance problems were the primary cause

The statistics were not limited to the green industry;


> The findings in this report are subject to at least five limitations. First, because chippers are used in multiple industries and occupations, the number of workers exposed could not be determined; therefore, rates and relative risk could not be calculated. Second, CFOI cases could have been coded to sources other than 3231. Third, nonfatal injury estimates are based on a sample of employer-reported injuries and might underestimate the number of injuries caused by chippers. Farms employing fewer than 11 persons and self-employed, government, and household workers were excluded from the survey. Fourth, removing stationary chippers from the data on nonfatal cases was not possible. Finally, the data presented in this report do not include injuries and deaths that might have occurred in nonwork settings.


----------



## Xtra (Nov 20, 2007)

We were told at one of the seminars at the TCIA expo in Hartford that someone dies almost once every 2 weeks in a chipper related accident (I believe that was worldwide).

3 per year per the AMA sounds too low.
While we at expo we heard that someone died in a chipper accident (in California?)


----------



## Xtra (Nov 20, 2007)

Just read the next topic posted . . . there is the info on that chipper accident.


----------



## lxt (Nov 20, 2007)

34% had less than 1yr, this I think is our trades big problem!! Its just a tree anyone can cut em down, how many times Ive heard this!

I tell ya this trade is gonna get a serious revamping soon!! too many employers needing workers & not enough proper training for those in the field.

I posted in another thread about being curious as to how much time & training these people that are getting injured have, there will always be the over confident Pro. who just plain messed up & knew/knows it. but alot in this field have 1-2yrs & are doing things they have not a clue about. untill tree care is regulated privately/governmentally these statistics wont change. I see them getting worse.


Be Safe,Take Care

LXT.............


----------



## tree md (Nov 20, 2007)

Just curious as to who here has been injured working with a chipper before. 

I got the snot knocked out of me about 10 years ago. I was feeding a crooked log, about 7" in diameter and about 7' long. I started to feed it then let go and turned to grab another log. When I let go and started to turn my head the chipper flipped the log when it hit the crooked spot and slammed me in the chin. I saw pretty colors I never even knew existed. Bled like a stuck hog and had to go get stitched up.

Also, onetime we cut down a 30-40' pine with a boom truck and winched the whole tree into the chipper as we lowered it with the boom. Me and the owner of the company was feeding the last of the top into the chipper and the chain broke on the boom truck where the operator was snugging the hook and ball up on the back of the boom truck. The ball swung right between mine and the owners head as we were feeding the last of the top. We just looked at each other and shook our heads... Not a chipper accident per say but it could have been a messy situation just the same...


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 22, 2007)

Was there any brake down between drum type and self feed chippers? My boss is convince that self feed chippers are man eaters, and won't buy one. I argue that before the self feed type chippers just as many people where being injured or killed. Any feed back?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 23, 2007)

I had the honor of running the "Co-op's chipper" this week. A nice self feeding BC1500 Vermeer, the difference in operation is night and day to the old chuck and duck we run as contractors.

We were doing an old dying maple 40+ removal snug between a 3 phase and a house. It was mostly an all day job. The Co-op's forestry man and our crew worked together on it.

It's really nice to meet, talk and work with a man that has been doing this for 25+ years. He tells the story of just how they acquired such a Cadillac something like this:

They had an old chuck and duck that they wouldn't hardly even run. In fact if they were forced to take it out they hide it for the day. 

Well eventually, the Coop wanted to know why this unit had so few hours and they explained the situation. So a side-by-side comparison was arranged.

Vermeer was glad to bring out the 1500. So the boys stacked up some deadwood next to the chuck and duck, and some fairly green by the Vermeer. (Can you blame them? LOL!)

So the man writing the checks gets to have _his hand _at it. He feeds a good sized stouty into the chuck and duck and it feels as if it is about to break his hand. (Softy office guy ya know. Thank God for 'em.) He gave a mad look at the forestry guy that made him think he was going to get fired!

Then he feeds the Vermeer and walks away. 

And that is how I ended up getting this pleasure. There is no comparison.

Calling them man eaters is more of an excuse for not having to fork it out for one than anything else. With simple training, half a brain, and some care it can be completely avoided.

I threatened to quit and move on into the 21st century, TIC.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 23, 2007)

I forgot to turn the chute around on my Morbark 2070 and got the first blast of chips right square in the face. As I staggered to the truck mirror to see the damage I was sure I was going to find a bloody mess looking back at me. No harm done. A couple of scratches and a good lesson learned.
Phil


----------



## Tekko (Nov 23, 2007)

Hehehehehe 

I thought it was impossible to turn the discharge chute directly over the feed chute. As far as i´ve seen, there are stuff to prevent this.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 23, 2007)

Not on mine. It's not geared; just a clamped swivel. I sure was wide awake after it happened. I'm just glad no one saw it happen.
Phil


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 26, 2007)

Tekko said:


> Hehehehehe
> 
> I thought it was impossible to turn the discharge chute directly over the feed chute. As far as i´ve seen, there are stuff to prevent this.



Many of the newer ones recommend turning the chute backwards so rode water does not get into the chute



beastmaster said:


> Was there any brake down between drum type and self feed chippers? My boss is convince that self feed chippers are man eaters, and won't buy one. I argue that before the self feed type chippers just as many people where being injured or killed. Any feed back?



There is no breakdown between industrial and "forestry" chippers. Some are factory waste chippers. John Ball of UofND would have the stats since he has sorted through the individual reports.


----------

